
Ask HN: What are books/hacks/actions for becoming an influencer at my workplace? - antonpuz
All ideas are welcome, personal experience is preferred. Shoot.
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Whatever specialized skills you excel at -- (1) hone them in at an A-list
company. Then, (2) jump ship for a B-list company. It's important in (1) that
you surround yourself with people with greater skill than you; these people
will provide mentorship. In (2), You'll be the smartest person in the room.
With less competition, it'll be easier for you to rise.

~~~
antonpuz
That sounds like an interesting idea, I assume the move from (1) to (2)
involve decrease in salary/prestige and that's also something to consider.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Prestige, perhaps. Salary, you'd be surprised. There's many companies that are
near-FANGs (but aren't literally FANGs) and will compete on total
compensation. It should be noted that (2) can be done without sacrificing
compensation.

------
cmm324
"How to Win Friends & Influence People" still stands as one of the most
prolific books on this topic for decades...

Also, my company has weekly Lunch-N-Learns, I give 1-2 a year on various
topics related to writing, testing and deploying software just like I would at
a meetup group.

~~~
antonpuz
Actually heard about it long time ago, and I definetely search for soft skills
books. Will read for sure, thx.

------
liptongreentea
What is your end goal?

